# Durchsuchungsbefehl



## Akrueger100 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Ein Polizist wollte gestern meinen Bauernhof nach illegalen Pflanzen durchsuchen.
Ich sagte ihm dass er das ruhig machen kann, nur soll er den Anbau am Stall noch nicht betreten.
Er holte ein bedrucktes Blatt Papier aus der Tasche und meinte giftig: “Sehen sie diesen Durchsuchungsbefehl? Damit kann ich JEDEN, und wenn ich JEDEN sage meine ich auch JEDEN verfickten Anbau durchsuchen, und zwar sooft ich will. Haben die das verstanden?”
Na dann, Ich entschuldigte mich bei ihm, ließ ihn machen und ging weiter meiner Arbeit nach.
Nach 5 Minuten sah ich ihn dann auch schon rennen, als der Stier, vor dem ich ihn warnen wollte, hinter ihm her war und ihn auch gleich eingeholt hatte. Ich ließ alles stehen und liegen, zündete eine Zigarette und brüllte ihm zu:
“DEN DURCHSUCHUNGSBEFEHL, ZEIGEN SIE IHM DEN verfickten DURCHSUCHUNGSBEFEEEEEHL!”
*


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2015)

Der war sehr gut :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (16 Dez. 2015)

So viel zum Unterschied von Theorie und Praxis.


----------



## CukeSpookem (17 Dez. 2015)

Also, zwei Bullen in einer Hütte geht schon mal gar nicht, und wenn einer dem andern das Gras wegnehmen will, kann schon mal
eine leichte Unruhe entstehen ...----


----------

